# Cadenzas



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Are they still practiced today? Could you link some of your favorites?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, that is fantastic.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

hammeredklavier said:


>


That's a man channeling Victor Borge.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

This is my favorite violin concerto cadenza. Played by Jascha Heifetz. 
63 seconds.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Shostakovich wrote absolutely epic cadenzas into his 1st Violin and Cello Concerti which serve as very important structural devices. But here's some unearthly ones for piano:

The "ossia" cadenza for Rachmaninoff's 3rd. Shame that few pianists have the fortitude to tackle it.





Prokofiev 2, perhaps the longest and most unforgiving:





And, just to see how convincingly they make robots nowadays, the last 3 or so minutes of this (his own cadenza inserted into the score where it says "Cadenza ad lib.")


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Thomas Adès's cadenza for Ligeti's Violin Concerto is a nice piece of work.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Shostakovich wrote absolutely epic cadenzas into his 1st Violin and Cello Concerti which serve as very important structural devices. But here's some unearthly ones for piano:
> 
> The "ossia" cadenza for Rachmaninoff's 3rd. Shame that few pianists have the fortitude to tackle it.
> 
> ...


That Prokofiev 2 cadenza, man... it's completely crushing. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Tishchenko's 'cello concerto kicks of with a massive cadenza - a most impressive work. I was lucky enough to catch a performance of it in London a few years ago - The LSO principal 'cellist, I forget his name, with the LSO directed by Gergiev. After the interlude we were treated to one of the most frenetic Mahler 6 known to mankind (don't go by the LSO Live CD, which is more than one performance spliced - you had to be there to believe it).


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This recording has several unique cadenzas.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This is one of the greatest performances of the Brahms Violin Concerto that I have ever heard. Lisa Batiashvili equals or exceeds almost anyone else who is playing or has played this work. Anyway, it features a unique Busoni cadenza at 18:50 where initially the bass drum accompanies the violin, then at 20:30 the strings chime in before the usual return to the full orchestra at 21:05. Incidentally, she plays the Joachim Strad violin for which Brahms wrote this Concerto!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

DaveM said:


> That's a man channeling Victor Borge.


Victor Borge channeling Liszt


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This is one of the more unusual cadenzas (fairly new by a Canadian composer) you will hear for the Beethoven Violin Concerto (other than the, groan, Schnittke) @20:30:


----------

